# satins



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I went 2 years without a satin and had thought that they had disappeared from my line of mice altogether but I'm pleased to say they are back in both red and fawn.Despite being genetically the same,you can see the effect that pink eye has on coat colour.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

They are lovely Sarah, glad they're back


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Where's the 'pig sick' smiley hey? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Not only satin but in beautiful red? Score!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous mice - very jealous!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks all,I am really pleased.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mice, Sarah


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Darn, was hoping you were complaining about satins re-appearing in which case i'd have happily took them off your hands :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Love them - my favourite is fawn satin


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I was pondering the effect of satinisation on colour on the back of Terrys comments in the NMC news,which were for those not fortunate to have access,in his judges report "just because it can be satinised doesn't mean it should be".Obviously all of the pale selfs look good in satin but apart from that I think only red/fawn and agouti silver/golden are really suitable from the darker colours.I take it Terry judged some satins in colours he thought not worth satinising.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I love satins.... I love chocolate satins in particular! But I have to say, that I like broken satins better than selfs... Sometimes on darker selfs it's hard to tell they're satin, but put any sort of white hair on them, and it's clear as night and day!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahC said:


> I take it Terry judged some satins in colours he thought not worth satinising.


Yes, apparently there were a lot of random things there! I agree satinisation looks good on pale selfs and fawns and reds - no point on black,choc or anything with markings. Oh- satin siamese are knock out!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are lovely

I personallu like broken satins better than selfs


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > I take it Terry judged some satins in colours he thought not worth satinising.
> ...


I have satin Dutch pop out occasionally. I secretly really like them but would never show one though, it'd be much too embarrassing!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

haha! Sarah, yes indeed! :lol:

And WindyHill, as we are exhibition breeders satinisation on a marked mouse is pointless - you've enough trouble with the markings, but then if it's satinised it has to go into the satin section, not the marked section, where it is up against the pale self satins which are amazing when satinised, and satinisation evens their colour out - a marked mouse would have to be absolutely perfectly marked to be able to compete. It would be much better off without the satin element, competing for what it was bred for!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and going back to Terrys 'just because....' blue satin have much appeal to newbies but in my opinion they will never be real contenders in the show world.The very dark ones that the standard calls for don't do satin justice,a pale one might but that wouldn't match the standard.These two are a by product,the darker one has the correct colour according to the standard but they just aren't up to much from my point of view.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice and typey can i have em hehe seems the harder you breed the dark toes and not tan vent in the smaller the ears get


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I know,when you want something it seems really hard to achieve and when you don't they pop out all over.These are quite goood toe and vent BUT look at the tail tip.They've come out of my silvered mice.When I merged my pearl and silvered lines,that white tail tip problem appeared and it's ruined many otherwise good pearls for showing.You wouldn't want it in your blue line.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i didnt notice the tail tip  isnt that wierd i wonder how that got in.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's definately related to the pearls.Prior to their arrival I never had the problem in the greys but now I do along with white toes  on the other hand I now have 2 varieties in one,mixed litters of both although greys are more numerous than pearls.Maybe one in four is a pearl so it's not all bad.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have noticed although this is fftopic that my silvered mice throw very good quality self/aov varieties as bi products.I find silvered mice interesting,even though I never actually chose to have them and was lumbered at the time.
self blue baby








self red,good colour for a baby








agouti(aka silver brown)








pearl baby,which I merged with the silvered mice


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing babies... but (noob alert) what is pearl?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Loving that Red  Just imagine that as a broken or even a Dutch


----------

